# Scott Addict R1 2011 finish



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Any opinions on the Scott Addict R1 2011 matte finish?


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

*Addict R1 2011*

I posted this just to find out if someone liked or disliked the matte finish. I have not looked at one and was interested in purchasing one online.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

*If anyone is interested I found this in WW blog*

Hi All, 

Obviously I now have a matt carbon Addict rather than the SL with gloss laminate finish. My question to you wise guys is basically...

1) Have tried using conventional citrus cleaner seems to leave streaks...

2) When I used gt85 to clean the rear cassette without taking the rear wheel out I wiped the area it splashes on as I have done of both the old CR1 Limited & The previous Addict SL... Wiping it has left the area without the matt finish - seems to have polished it! I don't want this...

SO does anyone have any recommendations on care for this matt carbon - like the Cervelo r5ca, Felt AR1 etc I don't want to ruin the matt finish but I seem to have started to already...

Martin


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

I read some use furniture polish - don't use anything strong.


----------



## oldcrank (Nov 7, 2009)

renedelbarco said:


> SO does anyone have any recommendations on care for this matt carbon - like the Cervelo r5ca, Felt AR1 etc I don't want to ruin the matt finish but I seem to have started to already...
> 
> Martin


PLEDGE, will give it the EDGE


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

I just use bike lust on my R1. That and I tend to let it stay dirty. Most of my riding involves dirt or gravel roads, it's been so dry here in Texas the dust is close enough to the same color.


----------



## jvana95 (May 3, 2007)

I have the 2011 Addict R1 and I just cleaned it with soap and car soap since car soap is safe on wax. Did a decent job but there were some stains I couldn't remove but who cares. The bike has alot of blemishes from the raw carbon anyway. What does the manual say? What about those bike cleaning fluids, I never tried those.


----------

